# Markland 4/17



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

Me and leftfordead hit Markland with shad and skippies in hoped of getting cats. I think there was a tournament going on and there where a dozen boats some of which were less than 20 feet from the gates!!!! I saw a couple decent cats caught out there but I think the front turned them off Friday night. My question is where are all the white bass and hybrids? I didn't see any schools of shad and maybe a couple skippies jump but that was it. I'm going to Meldhal next time for sure!


----------



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

Your guess is as good as mine? I wish i could get into them more often very fun to catch on light line:G


----------



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

Nothing beats the white bass run in spring. According to my journal they should be moved in by now. It is just a tad early, but it has been warmer than it has the last four years. Maybe a decent rain will bring them in. But I always had my spectacular days when I could see schools of shad moving through up to the discharges and gates. I can't wait for stripers and hybrids to get in there full force.


----------



## mjchiodi (Mar 14, 2008)

I was up there yesterday and the skipjack are busting all over. There were guys there pulling in 4 at a time. The hybrids were few and far between.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

fished theretoday, not much going on at all, saw 2 white bass caught, 1 nice smallie and no hybrids, we did get a few skippies but they opened the gates and the river came up about 18" and they were really tough to get after that. Id stick with Meldahl as the Markland dam has a busted lock gate or something and so they keep lowering and raising the water levels all day long, that doesnt help any. Bunch of guys looking for the white bass down there as well. 
\
Salmonid


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I went there this afternoon, one sauger and one white bass, not much happening. Does the hybrid fishing there ever pick up? Current from hydro looks good but no fish, whats up?


----------

